# Redesign Vereinsseite



## Tucker (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin es leid, immer irgendwo irgendwelche Templates her zu nehmen, die grafisch ab zu wandeln, damit sie einem Thema entsprechen und trotzdem von der Usability nicht geeignet sind.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich nun das erste mal intensiv vir Photoshop gesetzt und versucht was zu fabrizieren.

Allerdings find ich jetzt schon am Anfang nicht alles ganz so toll. Die Hauptnavigation gefällt mir nicht und auch das Zusammenspiel der beiden Bilder find ich nicht ganz so prall.
Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen und Anregungen, um es besser zu machen?


----------



## Harzteufel (9. April 2006)

Ähm, geht es oben recht noch weiter? Ich finde die Navi noch ein bissl zu klotzig und die Schrift haut mich auch nicht vom Hocker... versuch dort anzusetzen!


----------



## Tucker (9. April 2006)

ja das sagte ich ja bereits, dass es mich auch nicht vom Hocker haut. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht kreativ genug, um mir was besseres einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## The_Maegges (9. April 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach viel zu überladen.
Die Bilder nehmen die Übersicht und verwirren das Auge.
Zudem sollten die oberen Tabs etwas kleiner als die linken sein, sofern Links die Hauptnavigation sein soll.

Das Wichtigste ist, dass der User schnell den Fokus da hat, wo er auch sein soll.
Generell sind die Links (Buttons) sowie die darauf befindliche Schrift zu gross.
Die Schriftart selbst wirkt auf mich nicht wirklich schön, sondern eher hässlich verzerrt.

Meine 2 Cent,
    Greetz,
           The_Maegges


----------



## muhkuh (12. April 2006)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorredner da nur anschließen. Nen Bild zum Thema kannst du aber auf jeden Fall verwenden, bietet sich auf jeden Fall an  Zum Beispiel unter dem Menü, so dass es in den Hintergrund überläuft. Oder das im Header, dazu noch das Vereinslogo oben rechts oder links in die Ecke. Ansonsten nen schickes Menü, nen ganz einfaches mit Textlinks. Ich würde also nen einfaches zwei-Spalten Layout empfehlen.


----------



## Design2006 (12. April 2006)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier bei euch in das Forum rein gekommen und versuche euch mal zu helfen.
Also was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Nav-Leiste am linken Rand einfach zu groß sind, und dass man dies schon für das Auge etwas angenehmer machen sollte.

Kleinere Schrift, und weiche Farben. Wenn im Hintergrund die Spieler bleiben sollen, würde ich es versuchen das das BIld im Hintergrund verschwommen ist, so dass sich das Auge nur auf das Menü und nicht auf die Personen im Hintergrund konzentriert.

Wenn ich die Tage zeit habe, kann ich dir gern mal ein Beispiel vormachen.
Was hälst du von der Idee?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Tucker (5. Juni 2006)

Also, ich habe jetzt gut eine Woche lange viel gezeichnet, viele Ideen versucht umzusetzen, Fotos geschossen usw. Heraus gekommen ist nun folgendes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (1024x768)

Mit dem Header bin ich weitestgehend zufrieden. Einerseits wird eine "Skyline" von Lommatzsch, des Sitzes des Vereins SSV Lommatzsch, gezeigt, andererseits findet man im Hintergrund des Headers einen Handball auf der Spielfläche. Die Links zu den einzelnen Abteilungen findet man auch oben im Header (Handball, Kegeln, Volleyball).

Nun kommen aber ein paar Kriterien, welche ich denke ich nicht optimal umgesetzt habe, bzw. mir misfallen:
Die Schriften innerhalb der Links gefallen mir nicht. Hatz da jemand Vorschläge?
Ebenfalls gefällt mir der Übergang vom Herder zum Contentteil nicht. Weiß jemand, wie man den besser umsetzen könnte, ohne das man im Contenttreil Platz einbüst?

Das sind wie gesagt meine hauptsächlichen Probleme. Falls ihr weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge haben solltet, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir einen Rat gebt.


----------



## Tucker (6. Juni 2006)

Sorry, Doppelpost. War nicht de Editbutton, sondern der Zitatbutton. 

Bitte wieder löschen.


----------

